# Outdoor tree ornaments?



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wondering what you crafty people might think up for making ornaments for the outdoor trees. I have two REALLY big fir trees in the front yard that are just crying to be decorated this year.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

The usual pinecones spread with peanut butter and rolled in birdseed?


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have grapevines? If so, wrap the vine into several ball shapes and wrap the balls with tiny white lights and hang on huge tree.. 

Do you have alot of bird houses/feeders --Paint them red/white/silver or gold and fill with seeds and hang. Tie bows and attach them to the branches. 

Just wrap with tiny lights add a big star at the top and that's all..simple and beautiful..

Queen Bee


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

For outside I just hang lights. With the snow and wind, anything else would be blown down.

But, how about making stars from aluminum cans and somehow attach a light in the center. The can would reflect the light. Kind of like a collar for the lights.

.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cool. thanks.

That aluminum star collar thing....when I was a kid, our lights were always the c9 and c7 and c5 types. We had aluminum stars that go on the light string. Unscrew the light, put this star thing on the socket, then fit the light thru the star and into the socket. they'd cast the most beautiful glow from deep in the tree. 

maybe i'll try to make some of those both for the outside lights and the inside. I usually put a string of the large lights up the trunk of the tree to cast light from within...helps make ornaments stand out.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

This year we are using old horseshoes and ribbon for a country theme. We save the horses old shoes (we have draft horses so you can easily see them from the road) spray paint them silver and tie a big ribbon bow on the top. Gives is some color and the silver shoes reflect the light. It lookds even better with snow on it. 

Warning do not try to use the shoes on horses again. Some spray paints are toxic to mares. We just use the ones we wear out for the tree.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've strung popcorn, but we had a small tree.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the idea of popcorn. Haven't done that in years. used to string cranberries, too.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Take those old satin ball ornaments you have, cover in peanut butter, roll in bird seed and hang them. Not very colorful, but the birds will love ya. Who knows, some red cardinals may feed and you'll get some color.  


.


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Just for color and for fun we too huge gourds of all sizes and painted them bright Christmas colors and hung them on the trees. We have to repaint every few years. We also took some of the dipper gourds(hole cut in front with a lip left) and filled with suet and seeds for the birds these we lined with foil.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

short farmer said:


> Just for color and for fun we too huge gourds of all sizes and painted them bright Christmas colors and hung them on the trees. We have to repaint every few years. We also took some of the dipper gourds(hole cut in front with a lip left) and filled with suet and seeds for the birds these we lined with foil.


OoOOOOOOooooo!! I love gourds. Tried to raise some this year, but no luck. I'll try extra hard next year. Great idea, short farmer  thanks! hmm..the swan neck ones already have a hanging loop on them!


----------

